# Europe Reviews, May 2008



## Keitht (May 7, 2008)

Blakeney Timeshare, England

First review for this resort

Es Pueto, Ibiza, Spain

Both reviews by Susan Stanford


----------



## Keitht (May 7, 2008)

Scandinavian Village, Scotland

Review by Claude & Eileen McAllister


----------



## Keitht (May 7, 2008)

Club Calahonda, Spain

Review by Brenda & Lance Williamson


----------



## Keitht (May 11, 2008)

Macdonald Elmers Court, England

Review by Beverly Midura


----------



## Keitht (May 13, 2008)

Regency Villas at Broome Hall, England

Review by Lois A. Jeffery


----------



## Keitht (May 31, 2008)

Classic Narrowboats at Barton Turns, England

Duchally Country Estate, Scotland

Reviews by Steve & Patricia Levenberg


----------



## Jimster (Jun 26, 2008)

*Duchally Country Estate*

For the record, the review of Duchally was by James Rosenberg.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 30, 2008)

Apologies for the mistake Jim.  I can't edit the previous post any more, but the actual review does show the correct person.


----------

